# Kenpo Seminar



## Rick Wade (Feb 27, 2005)

This question is directed to People that attend allot of Seminars.
If you could attend only One Seminar a year and were going to pay to fly and stay there from oh say Hawaii; which Seminar and Why? Remember Closed Semiars don't count because I'm not a member of any organization.


V/R

Rick
(on vacation in IRAQ)


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 27, 2005)

Larry Tatum's 3 day annual Las Vegas Camp in June. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## TChase (Feb 27, 2005)

Any Mike Pick seminar would do for me.  Luckily we have him here a few times a year.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 27, 2005)

John Sepulveda's annual gathering and Spirit Camp in Donnelly, Idaho.  The mountains are beautiful and the training rigorous and of the highest quality.

 -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 28, 2005)

With all due respect these are all good responses.  Here is the real question what do thhese seminars have that others don't is it the comfort factor with the instructors or is it the material or is it location.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 28, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> With all due respect these are all good responses. Here is the real question what do thhese seminars have that others don't is it the comfort factor with the instructors or is it the material or is it location.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


There are many good 1st generation, high-ranked Ed Parker black belts out there. I am sure any of these seminars/camps would be awesome.

I really like the way Mr. Tatum moves, and I can't wait to take my wife to Las Vegas....brights lights, architecture, shows, ect.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## masherdong (Feb 28, 2005)

Damn!  I wish I could be one of those people who always goes to seminars.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 28, 2005)

Rick,

 To respond to your specific question, I have been going to Kenpo camps and seminars since 1979. What I find different is the size of the advanced class (50-100 black/brown belts), and the fact that there is unique material taught in every class, even for Black Belts. I have been to many camps and watched the high ranking black belts either wander from class to class making comments and not working out, or else they are not offerred any material for their level. Mr. Sepulveda has the depth to teach, and brings in the people who ensure learning no matter how much red is on your belt.

 The other thing is the true family-like nature of the camps. With over 200 participants, individuals are not lost in the crowd, which amazes me, and part of why I joined his new association (post AKKS/Speakman affiliation). Kids eat first at camp, which I never saw before in 25 years of camps. It was always the black belts going first wherever I was. Further, the "we train together, we eat together" motto Mr. Sepulveda uses, sums up his camps nicely.

   -Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 28, 2005)

Did I mention we do Kenpo?  If not, I am now.  Further, we have students/instructors who compete in full contact Muay Thai, BJJ, Box professionally, or just plain kick ***.  The material is not taught apart from our system (EPAK), but rather we focus on how it is done, learn, it, and from there develop Kenpo solutions.  

 I love this stuff.

 -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 28, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Rick,
> 
> To respond to your specific question, I have been going to Kenpo camps and seminars since 1979. What I find different is the size of the advanced class (50-100 black/brown belts), and the fact that there is unique material taught in every class, even for Black Belts. I have been to many camps and watched the high ranking black belts either wander from class to class making comments and not working out, or else they are not offerred any material for their level. Mr. Sepulveda has the depth to teach, and brings in the people who ensure learning no matter how much red is on your belt.
> 
> ...




That is the kind of respons that I was looking for One last question Does Mr. Sepulveda run a closed or open Camp with respect to diffrent organizations or non affiliated personnel?  Brother thanks for your help.

Your Brother 

Rick


----------



## cloak13 (Mar 1, 2005)

That's right I said Kenpo-cation. I'm not a real Vegas kinda person, but I do like the location. My favorite aspect are the seminars. I feel like I learn tons of new material every trip out.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 1, 2005)

> That's right I said Kenpo-cation. I'm not a real Vegas kinda person, but I do like the location. My favorite aspect are the seminars. I feel like I learn tons of new material every trip out.


My soon to be instructor Terry McCord will be attending that seminar.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 2, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> My soon to be instructor Terry McCord will be attending that seminar.  Hope all goes well.



I'll take that to mean that we are off for Saturday...lol. 

Thanks for the heads up and have fun with Terry...

Good Luck on your Journey, jb


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 2, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> This question is directed to People that attend allot of Seminars.
> If you could attend only One Seminar a year and were going to pay to fly and stay there from oh say Hawaii; which Seminar and Why? Remember Closed Semiars don't count because I'm not a member of any organization.



To me it really depends on what kind of bang for the buck you are looking for. If you need some place to take the wife and kids, then by all means go to a Vegas camp and pick up bits and pieces of good general information here and there and get that Kenpo fellowship. It is an excellent thing and really important too me, but understanding the material is more important in my mind. If you are actually looking to evolved your training without the destractions dig deeper. Contact a high level instructor and see if you can train with them for a long weekend. 10- 12 hrs a day of intensive focused training on the base information or on one of their specialties. It certainly won't cost you any more than a camp senario, but the impact will be different because you will have experienced a different type of training session.

Good Luck, jb


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 2, 2005)

My recommendation would be the West Coast Kenpo Confederation (Aug 6th) put on by the IKCA. Check out last years highlights:

http://www.karateconnection.com/videoclips.html

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

